# Dark Eldar army for sale



## EwokDwf (Apr 13, 2011)

hello everyone i am selling a nice dark eldar army . some are painted and others are not..

here is what the army consists of
2 squads of painted scourges
painted lilith
painted succubus
2 Archons(1 Painted, 1 Primed)
Painted - Huskblade, Soultrap, Phantasm GL
Primed - Converted to Duke Sliscus(see pics)

2 Haemonculus(1 Painted, 1 New on Sprue)

5 Incubi(Primed)

10 Wracks(2 Painted, 8 Primed)
Agoniser, Liquifer Gun

20 Wyches(10 Painted, 10 Primed)
x2 Agoniser

9 Trueborn(All Painted)
x2 Splinter Cannons, Sharcarbines

4 Trueborn(Primed)
x4 Blasters

10 Hellions(5 Primed, 4 on Sprue, Baron)
1 Hellion converted to Baron Sathonyx(see pics)

6 Reavers(Primed)
x2 Heatlances

5 Raiders(Airbrushed Chassis)
All Darklances

2 Ravagers(Airbrushed Chassis)
All Darklances

2 Talos(1 Primed, 1 New in Box)
Chain Flainls, TL Heatlance

1 Razorwing Jetfighter(Primed)
x2 Disintegrator Cannons, Splinter cannon

3 GW Webway Portals

Battle Foam 1520 XL Army Case-Olive

Custom Dark Eldar Battle Foam Trays(Razorwing has own case-included)

All extra bits,sprues and wargear, NOTHING THROWN AWAY

i am selling this for 1,200


----------



## EwokDwf (Apr 13, 2011)

since i need the money i am willing to sell all this for 800 if anyone is interested please let me know..


----------



## sharpy111 (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi could you bring it down price wise


----------

